# favicon help



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I need help please. I have not idea how to code in html. I generated my favicon, but the instructions in the read me text are like reading Spanish. Seems easy, but no comprendo. Can someone give me instructions in lay terms please?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

In your index.html file add this line anywhere between the opening and closing tags (will be in the upper part of the file):



That's assuming you saved it as an .ico file and named it favicon, which you should do.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Adding a favicon to a static HTML page - Stack Overflow


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Dynamic Drive- FavIcon Generator

"Use this online tool to easily create a favicon (favorites icon) for your site. A favicon is a small, 16x16 image that is shown inside the browser's location bar and bookmark menu when your site is called up. It is a good way to brand your site and increase it's prominence in your visitor's bookmark menu."


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. I finally found out that I cannot upload a favicon using GoDaddy because that isn't an option for an online store. My computer genius friend is trying to find a work around for that.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you explain more about what you are using? For example, if your site is on Big Cartel, you need to host your favicon some where on a web server because Big Cartel does not host them itself. Sounds like this is the sort of thing you have run into, but perhaps with a different site/cart company.

Once you have your favicon on a web server, you then do like I said way up above with the HREF specifying where your favicon is hosted, so something like this:

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.hosting.com/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon"/>

More than likely you'll be using that hosting location to host other images that Big Cartel, or whomever, does not host for you. For example, if you add pages beyond what is in the original template, and those pages need images that are specific to those pages (as opposed to your logo in the header).


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Ergo my problem. There's no way to upload the favicon to the server. I'm using GoDaddy.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

MzLayD said:


> Ergo my problem. There's no way to upload the favicon to the server. I'm using GoDaddy.


Right, which is why you need to host it somewhere. Up to you to decide who/where that is.

You can host anything you want on a regular hosting account, so I assume you are using some pre-packaged shopping cart service that GoDaddy is providing (like what BigCartel offers) rather than a regular hosting account where you decide what to use for everything or even write it all yourself.

You are probably using what GoDaddy talks about here:
https://www.godaddy.com/websites/online-store


I have a domain name that I am hosting on NameCheap. That is where my favicon is for my BigCartel cart/site. Prior to using BigCartel, I had a hand built site hosted on NameCheap under my domain name. Basic hosting is cheap enough (around $10 a year) that I'm not stressing any gaskets over keeping it. 

GoDaddy sells regular hosting services just like NameCheap does, so probably easiest to stick with them for everything. There are supposedly FREE places to host your favicon (Google away). Like I already mentioned, I found that I needed a place to put a few other image files that I couldn't put on BigCartel; you probably will too.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Gotcha! I'll check into it tomorrow.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks much!


----------

